# Benzodiazepine Dependence



## mpete0719 (Jul 22, 2011)

Physician documents: Benzodiazepine Dependence and Benzodiazepine Withdrawal.  Would I use codes 304.10 and 292.0?


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, I agree.


----------



## mpete0719 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Thank You!*

Thank you very much!!


----------

